#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Laboratory Measurements >  >  >  Handbook for Estimating Physiochemical Properties of Organic Compounds

## Mohamed

Handbook for Estimating Physiochemical Properties of Organic Compounds 


*

Book Description*
   A comprehensive compendium of published property estimation techniques for organic compounds.



For scientists and engineers seeking to estimate properties of compounds, this time-saving Handbook brings together in one compact volume a vast array of property estimation methods from more than 2,700 published sources for calculating these and many other properties of organic compounds:
   * Density and molar volume
   * Boiling point
   * Refractive index and molar refraction
   * Melting point
   * Surface tension and parachor
   * Water solubility
   * Viscosity
   *
   * Air/water partition coefficient
   * Vapor pressure
   * Octanol/water partition coefficient
   * Enthalpy of vaporization
   * Soil/water partition coefficient.

The property estimation techniques detailed in the Handbook have been chosen for their broad applicability and practical value. The discussion of each estimating technique includes a clear exposition of the technique, including classes of compounds for which it is applicable and critical consideration of its strengths and weaknesses, as well as many worked-out examples demonstrating the technique.

The Handbook can be used on its own or in tandem with the Toolkit for Estimating Physicochemical Properties of Organic Compounds, an easy-to-use, Windows(r)-based program that puts rapid estimation routines and flexible search capabilities at the user's fingertips. The Toolkit CD features routines for estimating key properties of organic compounds and a database of property and other data for more than 24,000 organic compounds.


*Book Info*
 Brings together in one volume a vast array of property estimation methods from more than 2,700 published sources for calculating those & many other properties of organic compounds.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
.
.
.See More: Handbook for Estimating Physiochemical Properties of Organic Compounds

----------


## aliali

Thank You

----------


## Aarkam

It is very usefull when simulating refining processes. Thank you for real Mohamed.

----------


## backspace

Thank You

----------


## gabovm

Thanks for sharing.

----------


## armin35

brother Mohamed Elhagar could u please loaded in PDF file?I am not able to open it. Thanks

----------


## asif

thanks

----------


## kuber

File seems to be corrupt. Could you reload it please. Thank you.

----------


## Athon

Thanks man.

----------


## Speereht

Thank you very much!!!
That is the Bible!!

----------


## pp28

thanks  a lot!

----------


## mkhurram79

thanks and again thanks

----------


## samuelbelly

The purpose of this manual is to introduce the reader to the concept of property assessment and summarize the estimation methods used goods to major psychological chemistry. The number of estimation techniques in the literature is vast and growing. This book covers a subset of the authors found a relatively wide application and high practical value.

See More: Handbook for Estimating Physiochemical Properties of Organic Compounds

----------


## akiller

thanks you so much

----------

